# Cymbalta



## 19921 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi. I noticed a post from about 6 months ago on Cymbalta. I just recently started taking it and was wondering if anyone else had any experience with it? My doc said it might be good for IBS because it is supposed to help with pain as well as depression. Thanks.Amy


----------



## 23488 (Jun 2, 2005)

I HAVE BEEN TAKING CYMBALTA FOR ABOUT SIX MONTHS AND I REALY LIKE IT. IT HAS HELPED ME FEEL NORMAL AGAIN. I TAKE IT MORE FOR THE DEPRESSION AND I TAKE REMERON FOR ANXIETY. THIS COMBINATION HAS IMPROVED ALL MY IBS SYMPTOMS.


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I have been taking it since Dec. with no problems. I take 30mgs in the morning and the same at night. I hope it is working for you.If you feel like you need something else, ask your doctor to prescribe a very small dose of Zyprexa. It has really helped me.


----------



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

Amy,I took Cymbalta for a time and found it to be a good antidepressant and for me was very easy to tolerate. I can't say it really did anything for my IBS symptoms, though.


----------



## 19921 (Jun 17, 2005)

Thank you for the replies, they were very helpful. So far the Cymbalta seems to be helping with my IBS-D but maybe that it just because it constipates me, not really sure yet. Thanks again for the input. I will keep you updated.Amy


----------



## 20048 (Jun 7, 2005)

Hello all:I had been on Cymbalta for 9 months and just got weaned off of it this past July...it was really wonderful and working well, however, my doctor said that it is not good to be on it for more than 9 months as it is a very powerful anxiety drug and I was only on it for IBS-C and not for other reasons...so, I was weaned off of the drug and boy am I sorry!!! I have terrible mood swings, and my IBS came back without any hesitation...has anyone else been on Cymbalta then weaned off of it? If so, what were the effects you suffered if any and did you go back on a different drug? Is that drug helping? Thanks! CathyH


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Cathy,Maybe you were weaned off too quickly. Couldnt you perhaps go on a lower dose more permantly. The reason the doctor took you off doesnt make any sense at all. Maybe it would be worth seeing another doctor to discuss staying on the medication because it seems taking it made you feel so much better. It is a new drug and probably not enough info has been documented regarding stopping it (?)Did it make you constipated? How long did it take before it started working. Any other side effects?Please keep in touch and consider finding a way to try the med again.


----------

